# Kein DHCP nach reboot bei installation [behoben]

## Sceletor

Hallo,

ich habe gerade die Installation von Gentoo auf nem neuen Rechner abgeschlossen, und nach dem ersten Reboot bekomme ich leider keine Netzwerkadresse per DHCP zugewiesen.. dhcpcd ist emerged, /etc/conf.d/net und /etc/hosts konfiguriert.

Kernelmodule (ich habe genkernel benutzt) für die realtek 8139 sind auch drin laut lsmod (also ich sehe 8139cp und 8139too).

Wie kann ich mein Problem am besten diagnostizieren? Also herausfinden, obs der Treiber oder dhcpcd ist?

Die livecd kommt bei mir problemlos ins netz, es scheint also eher ein dummer anfängerfehler zu sein   :Embarassed: 

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Funktioniert es wenn Du die Karte händig startest?

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

----------

## c_m

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> Die livecd kommt bei mir problemlos ins netz, es scheint also eher ein dummer anfängerfehler zu sein  

 

grade dann solltest du vllt doch mal deine conf.d/net mitposten  :Wink: 

wird dir denn die Netzwerkkarte überhaupt angezeigt? (ifconfig -a)

was passiert wenn du manuelle versuchst die Karte zu betanken? ("dhcpcd eth0" - Timeout? IP?)

PS:

 *BlueSkyDriver wrote:*   

> Funktioniert es wenn Du die Karte händig startest?
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
> ```
> ...

 

In diesem fall wohl nicht so gut, da das init script die ggf. falsche conf.d/net nutzt

----------

## Sceletor

Also, ifconfig -a zeigt die Karte an, dhcpcd eth0 produziert denselben timeout fehler wie beim booten und anschliessend erhält die Karte eine "IP4LL adress" 169.254.147.74.

Meine /etc/conf.d/net:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcp_eth0= "nodns nontp nonis"
> ...

 

Also genau wie im Installationshandbuch...

EDIT:

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, und mit meinem Problem auch was zu tun haben *könnte* :

Beim shutdown meines Systems stoppt der Rechner bei "bringing down lo" und macht einfach nicht mehr weiter. Ich kann dann zwar weiterarbeiten, aber abschalten tut er sich nicht....

NOCHMAL EDIT:

Das Problem scheint tiefer zu liegen, manuelle IP Vergabe klappt zwar, aber ich kann trotzdem nichts pingen...

----------

## Max Steel

Die config_eth0 Zeile in der /etc/conf.d/net ist mit dhcpcd besser gefüllt, ob das aus der Doku falsch ist möchte ich jetzt nicht sagen, nur ist dhcpcd der eigentliche Client. und dhcp unter anderem der Server.

----------

## Sceletor

Also, das mit "dhcpcd" in der /etc/conf.d/net ändert nix an meinem Fehler, ich werde jetzt mal sehen ob ich die onboard lan-karte ans laufen bekomme oder ob es was bringt, die Treiber für die 8139er nicht als modul sondern "fest verbacken"..

----------

## c_m

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Die config_eth0 Zeile in der /etc/conf.d/net ist mit dhcpcd besser gefüllt, ob das aus der Doku falsch ist möchte ich jetzt nicht sagen, nur ist dhcpcd der eigentliche Client. und dhcp unter anderem der Server.

 Blödsinn! Die Zeile sagt lediglich aus, dass eth0 über DHCP konfiguriert wird und nicht manuell. Das hat mit dem namen des DHCP client (dhcpcd) rein gar nichts zutun.

 *Sceletor wrote:*   

> oder ob es was bringt, die Treiber für die 8139er nicht als modul sondern "fest verbacken"..

 Sollte keinen Unterschied machen.

Was mir allerdings auffällt: es häufen sich grade die Probleme mit RealTek-Chips (siehe andere Threads).

----------

## Sceletor

Erstmal nochmals vielen vielen Dank an alle, die versucht haben, mir zu helfen!   :Very Happy: 

Ich habe die Ursache des Problems gerade durch Zufall gefunden, als ich die zweite Netzwerkkarte im System mal getestet habe (die auf dem Mainboard integriert ist).

Das Problem war, daß sich die Bezeichnung der Schnittstellen verkehrt hat, also daß eth0 jetzt die Netzwerkkarte aufm Mainboard ist (die gab es wohl mit livecd noch gar nicht) und die zusätzliche (PCI-)Karte nun auf einmal eth1 ist (vorher war die Karte eth0).

Deswegen gabs dann auch keine DHCP Adresse, weil war ja kein Kabel drin   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

